# Do you wear socks or barefeet in class?



## moonhill99 (Jan 1, 2016)

What is main reason 90% to 95% most martial arts class go barefeet? I hear safety is one of the reasons. That wearing socks you go slippery and sliding on the floor.

Try doing Judo well slippery and sliding on the floor you need a lot of good luck.

I know nylon socks ( very comfortable ) some people don't like it and they call it girls socks, very thin and are really bad almost anywhere, even in most people home walking on new shining hardwood floor you can go sliding and almost fall if not careful how you walk very sliding and slippery.

When people get little older they get cold ( part of old age)  and socks keep you warm. When you are young you warm and can go barefeet.

Younger people like to go barefeet around the house well older people like to wear socks.

Some older people in martial arts classes I see wear socks. If you do wear socks do you have special kind you take to your class?

Some martial arts instructor are scared your socks may be dirty. Well really you should have special socks you wear in class and wash it every time before class. Nothing like seeing some one in dirty socks.

Just like people should have shower every day and places like in southern US where it gets very hot in 100 degree weather you should shower two or three times in a day like in Miami.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> What is main reason 90% to 95% most martial arts class go barefeet? I hear safety is one of the reasons. That wearing socks you go slippery and sliding on the floor.
> 
> Try doing Judo well slippery and sliding on the floor you need a lot of good luck.
> 
> ...


erm......


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't wear socks in class for other peoples safety.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 1, 2016)

Chinese martial arts we generally wear shoes..... generally with socks between our bare feet and shoes


----------



## Rhea (Jan 1, 2016)

From looking at other peoples feet, sometimes I wish I could wear socks....


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 1, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> I don't wear socks in class for other peoples safety.



I thought it was more for your safety why they go barefeet that on the mat you can go slippery and sliding and could fall down if you wear socks.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

In many styles of martial arts, the practitioners of old may not have ever worn shoes.

Bare feet have more traction than socks.

Some practitioners wear shoes.... full contact or accidental contact with shoes can be painful or dangerous.

(I got nuthin')


----------



## Buka (Jan 1, 2016)

I imagine barefoot training is a matter of tradition in most places. 

Just like in Hawaii, you never wear shoes into someone's house.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2016)

It seems to be a matter of cultural tradition based on where an art comes from originally.

Korean arts tend to be practiced barefoot.
Japanese arts tend to be practiced barefoot or in tabi socks.
Chinese arts tend to be practiced with shoes on.
European arts tend to be practiced with shoes on.

I think that most explanations based on immediate practicality tend to be after the fact rationalizations.

That said, I think it's a good idea to be comfortable using your art in your normal dress (including shoes) rather than just whatever the traditional training outfit is.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It seems to be a matter of cultural tradition based on where an art comes from originally.
> 
> Korean arts tend to be practiced barefoot.
> Japanese arts tend to be practiced barefoot or in tabi socks.
> ...



I used t use this "cultural tradition" explanation a lot, but they normally wear shoes in all those places....and, in places where they practice indoors in barefeet, like Japan, they wear shoes when they practice outdoors.......so......I still got nothin'....


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2016)

elder999 said:


> I used t use this "cultural tradition" explanation a lot, but they normally wear shoes in all those places....and, in places where they practice indoors in barefeet, like Japan, they wear shoes when they practice outdoors.......so......I still got nothin'....


Yeah, I should clarify that by "cultural tradition" I don't mean that people in these countries normally walk around barefoot. I mean that at some point in the development of the martial arts of these countries someone decided to have their students practice barefoot or shod (for some immediate reason or another) and then the practice persisted as a cultural tradition _within the martial arts of the area_.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jan 1, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> I thought it was more for your safety why they go barefeet that on the mat you can go slippery and sliding and could fall down if you wear socks.


I keep my socks in my training bag with my shoes where they can't hurt anyone.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Yeah, I should clarify that by "cultural tradition" I don't mean that people in these countries normally walk around barefoot. I mean that at some point in the development of the martial arts of these countries someone decided to have their students practice barefoot or shod (for some immediate reason or another) and then the practice persisted as a cultural tradition _within the martial arts of the area_.



_Sometimes._....outdoors, Japanese styles mostly practice shod in one way or another.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jan 1, 2016)

Many arts train barefoot for various reasons:

It toughens your feet.
It allows you to learn correct foot positioning and striking areas.
It is safer for your training partners.
It stops your shoes and socks from getting too sweaty/smelly.
It protects the training surfaces (mats, floors, pads etc) from getting dirty or damaged.
It stops your feet from getting too much grip which can lead to injuries when you try to spin/turn.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 1, 2016)

Imagine only training in special shoes, and suddenly a fight breaks out, and you don't have your special shoes!!!!!


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Imagine only training in special shoes, and suddenly a fight breaks out, and you don't have your special shoes!!!!!



Yeeah, good thing Billy Jack had time to take off his boots, too!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 1, 2016)

Shoes do hinder proper foot position. As an instructor teaching foot position was always important for the safety of both sender and receiver. Outdoor training with shoes is a great way to train for the different surfaces but was saved for the advanced student once technique was grasped.
To this day when at home or visiting I always remove my outside footwear upon entering a home.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

For the Western foot, especially: *this:*



seasoned said:


> Shoes do hinder proper foot position. As an instructor teaching foot position was always important for the safety of both sender and receiver. Outdoor training with shoes is a great way to train for the different surfaces but was saved for the advanced student once technique was grasped.
> .




Of course, different types of shoes require different foot positioning: loafers, sneakers and sandals all require different targeting.

My favorite steel-toes also require adjustments...
(Edited @Tez3 :better?)


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2016)

'this'?


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> 'this'?


what  wes said....


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Damn I thought it was going to be a really cool link to something.......


----------



## drop bear (Jan 1, 2016)

I have known a few sock wearers in my time. Apparently there are enough out there that you can buy grappling socks.


----------



## webzappr (Jan 3, 2016)

I posted in another area as well but we practice in a public gym where the floor can be very dirty at times. I am considering some grappling socks possibly for that people wear in their street shoes on the same surface.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 4, 2016)

webzappr said:


> I posted in another area as well but we practice in a public gym where the floor can be very dirty at times. I am considering some grappling socks possibly for that people wear in their street shoes on the same surface.


I don't wear socks for the opposite reason. My socks can get pretty sweaty normally, and I'd rather not spend a couple hours sweating in them throughout class, and then if I didn't bring a change of socks a couple more before I have a chance to get out of them. In your situation however, socks may be a good idea if your instructor is ok with it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 4, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I have known a few sock wearers in my time. Apparently there are enough out there that you can buy grappling socks.


Our gym gets cold enough in the winter sometimes that I would probably really like those. Unfortunately, they seem to be on the expensive side.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 4, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Our gym gets cold enough in the winter sometimes that I would probably really like those. Unfortunately, they seem to be on the expensive side.



Scuba shows mabye?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 4, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Scuba shows mabye?


?? Are grappling socks sold at scuba shows?


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2016)

What about yoga socks?  Looks like it might work, but not sure how they'd hold up...

Amazon.com : Crown Sporting Goods Yoga Toe Socks with Slip-Free Silicone Texturizing Beads, Black : Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com : Fiterati Best Yoga Socks - Anti-odor, Antibacterial Non Slip Yoga Pilates Barre Grip Sox, Size Small/ Med : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 4, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Scuba shows mabye?



SCUBA socks tend to be lycra. They're intended to be worn for extra warmth and prevention of blisters under SCUBA boots. They're slippery, by design, since it's near impossible to get wet SCUBA gear on and off if it's not slippery. They are completely inappropriate for any sort of MA activity.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 4, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> ?? Are grappling socks sold at scuba shows?



No.


----------

